# Horses vs. Dogs



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Do you like Horses or dogs beter?
Horses:








Dogs:








I say horses.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Horses


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

I like both but not together like a dogorse or horsog haha









Photo borrowed from google


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Having had both? Dogs. Especially Shih Tzu  German Shorthaired Pointers and German Shepherd dogs.


----------



## Shannon48 (Mar 12, 2021)

I probably prefer horses, but they’re both great, but if it’s a question between a Pomeranian and a horse, definitely Pomeranian.


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

I feel like both are amazing animals to take care of. They are both super loyal and smart. I've only had dogs, so I don't know too much about horses, but they seem super neat. 

My answer is that I like both. I mean maybe dogs a bit more because I've never had a horse.


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

Horses are my favorite, and I’ve done lessons in the past, but haven’t owned one 

I’m probably getting a horse in a year or two so I’m exited I’ve wanted a horse for 8 years, my parents don’t want to take care of one, that’s their excuse, but they have never had too take care of any of my pets even when I was 6 I was always really responsible

I’m saving money to buy the horse, and tack, and I want a emergency vet fund so basically I have to save most of my money 😂😂


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Definitely horses! I am not a dog person 😂

Here’s a picture of my pony! He’s a 26 year old BLM mustang ❤ He’s mostly retired now, but we did eventing and dressage.Sorry for the picture dump, but I am obsessed with him 😆


----------



## Shannon48 (Mar 12, 2021)

Gorgeous horse 😁


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Shannon48 said:


> Gorgeous horse 😁


Agreed!


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Can‘t get enough pictures of your beautiful horse, Nova Betta😍!

I have/had both and I can‘t decide because I can‘t compare. If I had to, I‘d say horses.
Most likely because they are not predators.
But I simply love both so much that I don‘t want to compare😀!


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

I love both. So it depends on what I want to do. Dogs for cleaning up after much easier and playing fetch. To go riding horse to big for a dog. Lol


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Nova betta said:


> Definitely horses! I am not a dog person 😂
> 
> Here’s a picture of my pony! He’s a 26 year old BLM mustang ❤ He’s mostly retired now, but we did eventing and dressage.Sorry for the picture dump, but I am obsessed with him 😆


is he a gelding?


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Mr. B said:


> is he a gelding?


yes! But he wasn’t gelded until he was around 8. He has a son, his name is renior (Renny for short) They are like carbon copies of each other 😂 Picasso is the one on the right and Renny is on the left.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Nova betta said:


> yes! But he wasn’t gelded until he was around 8. He has a son, his name is renior (Renny for short) They are like carbon copies of each other 😂 Picasso is the one on the right and Renny is on the left.


okay! good for him.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Is his son a gelding too?


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Mr. B said:


> Do you like Horses or dogs beter?
> Horses:
> View attachment 1031043
> 
> ...


I like horses. But I do not have one. They are so Gentle. Looks like they won so far.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Horses!!


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

betta4ever! said:


> Horses!!


Do you have one?


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Mr.B 2 said:


> Do you have one?


No, I live in a flat, but I'd love to! Parents wouldn't let me anyways, to be honest... Maybe when I grow up!


----------

